# Replacement of radial head implant



## NorthstarCoder (Sep 2, 2008)

Looking for an appropriate code for replacement of a radial head implant.

The patient had the radial head removed and replaced with an implant(size 14 used) for a fracture.(I used 24666 for this) The next day, the elbow joint had subluxed because the radial head implant was to large. The patient was returned to the OR to have the implant changed to a size 10 implant. Any suggestions?


----------



## mbort (Sep 4, 2008)

24666 with the 76 modifier for repeat procedure


----------



## smcbroom (Sep 4, 2008)

the 24666 with modifier 76 would be correct.


----------

